# Rifaximin: Has anyone NOT had a relapse?



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

There are lots of stories here about taking Rifaximin, feeling cured, and then having a relapse later on.Do the people who are cured dissapear from the board?? Does anyone know? This would be valuable information for people who are trying to decide whether or not to take this drug --- or others for that matter.It's not much of a cure if the symptoms return. It's just the "bad" bacteria returning over time.


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

well, Ive ghad it and relapsed...but i had it in combination with flagyl.


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

same here last jan i took for 28 days and i felt like Superman with my diet and i gained 12 pounds. In May 2008 I ate a Burger in a NYC pub and was stricken deadly sick. Ever since then i havent been the same.Did dose 2 in June didnt help., went for all the GI test and thank God they are ok. Had large sigmoid polyp remove and all lab pathology done OK.Round 3 recently helped but not as much as round 1 last year. I am not taking 1 week off to let my body relax.Another good thing my insurance now covers the drug thanks for my Doctor writing letters on my behalf thats a great relief with the financial burden everyone is facing including myself these days.Where are you two people located and what has your Doctor said about the relapse effects?Im lost just like everyone else.


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

Im in sydney australia.My dr has basically said I should try vancomycin.I have had the fecal bacteriotherapy treatments and they are highly effective, but I relapse....and they are too expensive to have twice a year forever plus you lose two weeks of your life going for treatment everyday.Im nervous about trying vancomycin, simply because I am only going once a day at this point and I dont want to do anything that will lead to it getting worse (long term) but I feel horrible all day day, bloating, nausea and gas.I have had vancomycin in the past for C-Diff and it worked...i was well for several years before i had to have my friggin gallbladder removed, since then Ive had no end of #### (pun intended







)Definitely this area of medicine needs a tonne of research cause the medical world just doesnt really know whats going on here. Sachromycces boulardii I have found is helpful....and not overly expensive....


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

If antibiotics helped, and then didn't help, maybe you should think about parasites as the problem. Just take a look at this interesting article form late 2008-- very new. Has a lot of summary information about blastocystosis. Read attentively 1) how hard it is to diagnose and 2) how many drugs it is resistant to. Food for thought.http://www.parasitesandvectors.com/content/1/1/40


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi allIf you dont take a 2 - 3 month course of fairly strong probiotics WITHOUT FOS at the end of your course of pharmaceutical treatment the balance of pathogenic Gram negative bacteria will again take a hold over the Gram positive bacteria and the problems will start again. the action of the probiotics will go along way to helping teh body self regulate teh bacterial levels in the gut.cheersIan


----------

